# Red Bull/Furhouse Manor - July '12



## Ratters (Aug 14, 2012)

As you know, this place has a four legged security guard with horns!! Coupled with the fact I had 2 hours sleep, followed by a 2 o'clock start for a 2 hour drive the "name" was chosen..... 

I don't know any history on this place or even IF there is any in all honesty.

Red Bull Manor - http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratters445/sets/72157630485379556/

I do still have more photos/editing from here but I have the main stuff/rooms done now so thought I'd get the thread up 




''Red Bull'' Manor [Explored] by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




No Access by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Hiding In The Shadows [Explored] by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




The Library [Explored] by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




The Dresser [Explored] by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




An Old Boot by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Grandpa's Chair by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Red Light [Explored] by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




After Sunrise [Explored] by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr




Pick A Book by Lee|Ratters, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed ​


----------



## freespirits (Aug 14, 2012)

wow and blinking wow its like something out of sherlock holmes ,,,fantastic place and wicked pics and nice wood lots of nice wood


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 14, 2012)

Totally stunning!!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 14, 2012)

lovely lovely..i loved this place...brilliant pictures...


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 14, 2012)

Now that is astounding to see the amount of very valuable item abandoned like that in a once beautiful surrounds.Superb photos.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 14, 2012)

I love this place so much! Can't wait to get inside her... urm yes because that doesn't sound at all rude does it! 

Seriously though, great photographs there dude!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 14, 2012)

Bloody hell them there pics are brill .


----------



## explorer101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Incredible, struggling to find such beautiful places like this!


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely set bud and good to see some different angles...


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 14, 2012)

speechless mate, stunning set of photos, did the four legged horned security guard get you !!


----------



## Ratters (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks all for the comments. Certainly a nice photographic place. Got in with no issues but yes the bull chased 5 of us out!!


----------



## sonyes (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning location, and excellent pics


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 14, 2012)

*This place is number 1 on the bucket list!
Ace pictures...*


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Aug 14, 2012)

Very nicely done mate


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 15, 2012)

Good stuff there!


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 15, 2012)

Gorgeous place & photos


----------



## corn_flake88 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow! Amazing place! Nice one!


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 16, 2012)

Top photos there buddy...


----------

